# The new Yamaha YT624



## Coby7

*The new Yamaha YT624EJ*

*The new Yamaha YT624EJ** (YT660E metric name)*The "EJ" doesn't show anywhere on the machine only on the website. Don't know what it stands for.

Here are a few pictures of my new YT624 just delivered. I believe it has new features like shrouding and many new little changes.










The console is now all heavy black plastic so you can't scratch the paint when moving levers. Fuel tank is also black now.










Right side.










Left Side.










Front and Auger.










Rear and linkage.



Auger close up, notice only one sheer bolt now on impeller shaft.










Teflon sheild inside shoot










And a few more pictures with different focus points.





Model name YT624
Overall lenght 1468 mm ( 57.8 in )
Overall height 1108 mm ( 43.62 in )
Overall width 621 mm ( 24.45 in )
Weight  112 kg ( 247 lbs )
Snow blowing capacity 35 T (77175 lbs )/h
Snow clearing width 615 mm ( 24.21 in )
Snow blowing distance 15 m ( 591 in ) ( 50 ft)
Snow blowing system Dual-stage auger blower
Chute rotation 220°
Driving system Endless rubber crawler
Transmission HST
Forward and reverse speed 0-3.2km/h ( 0-2 mph ), 0-2.4km/h ( 0-1.5 mph )
Engine type Air-cooled, 4-stroke OHV, single-cylinder, forward-inclined gasoline engine
Displacement 171 cm³
Maximum output 3.5kW (4.8 PS )/3600rpm*
Fuel type Unleaded regular gasoline
Fuel tank capacity 4.5 liters ( 1.19US gal, 1 imp gal )
Lubrication system Wet pump ( forced spray type )
Recommended engine oil Yamalube SAE 5W-30, API Service SE type or higher
Engine oil quantity 0.6 liter ( .63 US qt, .53 Imp qt )
Recommended transmission (HST) oil Diesel engine oil SAE 10W-30, class CD or higher
Transmission (HST) oil quantity 0.92 liter ( .97 US qt, .81 Imp qt )
Starting method Recoil or electric starter
Spark plug NGK BPR4ES
Spark plug gap 0.7-0.8 mm ( 0.028-0.031 in )
Recommended worm case oil SAE 10W-30 engine oil
Worm case oil quantity 0.05 liter ( .053 US qt, .044 Imp qt )
Battery type YTX14-BS
Battery capacity 12Volt, 12Ah
Track slack 11-16 mm( 0.43-0.63 in )( when pressed by 15 kgf (11 lbf ) force )
Auger V-belt BANDO W800 SB-36 or Mitsuboshi LB-36 Super gold 1000
Drive V-belt BANDO W800 SA-29 or Mitsuboshi LA-29 Super gold 1000
Work light LED
Fuse capacity 20 amp ( blade-type fuse )
Auger shear bolt Kit Yamaha part # 7T0-W008A-00-00

* The power rating of the engine indicated in the specifications is the net power output tested on an engine model and measured at 3600 rpm.
Actual power output for the engine installed in the snowblower will vary depending on numerous factors, including the operating speed of the engine, environmental conditions and other variables.

*Click here to view the snowblower service manual.*
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mq7qoye8g1u90s1/AADIS0tdxxBGKevjidXaeUBZa?dl=0

*Click here to view the engine service manual.*
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qbjdwa8ufukamg3/AAAuUyFp-hqhrkvJA96YMD22a?dl=0


----------



## wdb

Sexay! Congratulations. I wish they still sold them in the US.


----------



## Rockproof

Wicked machine...drool. Make sure to post some video when you get a good storm.


----------



## Coby7

It replaces my YS524 which did the job for 30 years.


----------



## Coby7

wdb said:


> Sexay! Congratulations. I wish they still sold them in the US.


Haven't they settled that litigation yet? Something about measuring hp at Auger for Yamaha instead of engine HP. I think that was behind it. 624 with a Yamaha stands for [email protected] Auger and 24 for the width in inches where with an MTD 6 would have meant engine horsepower and they cried foul on the Yamaha designation for unfair practice. Because it threw snow quite better than the MTD 8hp at the time.

That's why the exact same yamaha snowblower was renamed the second year from YS524 to YS624. My YS524 actually had both designation on it. YS524 on the nameplate decal and YS624 on the actual model number plate that had the serial number.


----------



## db9938

That is a beautiful machine, and makes me envious of my neighbors to the north.


----------



## Coby7

I can't believe how quiet it is compared to my old 524.


----------



## snowman1

Absolutely beautiful machine. I am getting ready to go over my old ys624w and I have to say that this looks like the perfect successor to the original. Hope you post vids of it throwing snow real soon. Enjoy and hope it treats you just as well as your old one did


----------



## wdb

Coby7 said:


> I can't believe how quiet it is compared to my old 524.


I ran an ancient (~20 years old) YS-828 last year and it was really quiet compared to the even older (~35 years old) 8HP Tecumseh I had before it. I believe the Yammie was also quieter than the Honda I have now. So in my limited experience with Yamahas I have to agree, they're pretty quiet.


----------



## Zavie

Anyone here in USA ever buy a Yamaha in Canada and back it into the US? Just wondering about import duty and fees etc... I'm within 2.5-3 hours of border, just thinking out loud.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60

That machine is beautiful Coby, enjoy it! And + 1 on the video request, would love to see it in action.


----------



## MagnumB

I'm posting simply to say....I'm jealous!!! In a good way! I love that machine! And your post has more information on this unit than can be found anywhere else on line right now! Gorgeous machine, dead easy to man handles....the impeller sounds like a small plane taking off. It's all sex and beast IMHO a of course. 

Great purchase! Now for some videos


----------



## Oracle

Very nice!! Honda doesn't have a "624" anymore.. Honda's is the 7HP or 724 and below is the 6HP or 622. This Yamaha fits right in the middle..

I did find a lot of nice attention to detail in your pictures.. And the price point is pretty interesting...

HSS62TCS - $2,069
YT624TJ - $2,599
HSS724TCD - $3,499
HSS928TCD - $3,899

I am very tempted to look at the Yamaha because my Honda is getting tired and if I'm going to sping $2,000 I'll seriously look at the Yammy...

Awesome machine! 
Have lots of fun blowing the white stuff...


----------



## Oracle

By the way, some pages in the yamaha site shows the price of $2,599 and other $2999..
Probably they'll go for the more expensive asking price.


----------



## Rockproof

One difference between your old YS and new YT Coby is that the new Yami's are running on the hydro drive compared to the friction disc of your YS. So before you go beating on those poor Honda guys with the HS928's (tongue in cheek) better be sure your new Yami stands the 20+ year test of time. I have a 28+ year old HS80 that still runs like a top. That said, I would still kill for an old YS624 in decent shape...my personal snowblower Holy Grail.

Found this video of the new YT624 in action...ridiculously impressive to say the least:


----------



## Coby7

$2,999.99 was last year's price. $2,599.00 is this year's new cut back price. I paid $2948.74 with 13% taxes in.


----------



## Coby7

Just installed the drift cutter, Yamaha's design again is different and seems thought out.


----------



## Coby7

For those who said Yamaha never made a 524 I found pictures of my old 524 if people are interessed. You will also notice the mid-year nameplate reads 624 to please the MTD folks and to try to avoid conflict. Also Yamaha blue is a bit faded lol


----------



## Grunt

Coby, that is a beautiful machine you have and I never noticed the serrated scraper bar before. Looks like a nice innovation for help with compacted snow removal. Good luck with it.


----------



## Coby7

The bar is reversable, just flip it for the straight edge. I might flip mine since I'm on pavement. I'll see after the first storm.


----------



## Coby7

I just did a temporary install of the Battery minder cable. I still need to study where would be the best place for it. I think any seasonnal machine with a battery should come with this plug-in, afterall these run 4 months of the year.


----------



## Coby7

Like I said, I was going to figure out a better place for my batterry minder connector. It was right there in front of my eyes. There is a trapdoor for the oil spout so you don't have to remove the shroud when you want to check the oil.





Perfect place to tuck it away when you don't need it. Out of outdoor elements way.



Just finger fish it when you need it.


----------



## Coby7

Edited first post to add specifications.


----------



## Coby7

Stay tuned, working on a better skid plate for my YT624. I haven't used the present system but it looks weak to me.


----------



## Coby7

The other day I saw people building dollies for their snow blowers on here. So today since I had a piece of treated ¾" plywood left over from a previous project I decided to tackle this. Well didn't get far until back pain struck me down but got as far as cutting platform to size and installing 4 casters. Tomorrow after physio I'll tackle the ramp part and maybe painting if my back holds up.


----------



## EarthWindandFire

That's a great snowblower, Coby!

I love my Honda but Yamaha was my first choice.


----------



## Coby7

Almost finished my dolly, just needs one last coat of paint.


----------



## Big Ed

That is a good ideal.

It was asked somewhere else about moving the tracked blowers when the engine is off. Is there some setting on the machine that will allow the tracks to sort of free wheel when you push it around in the garage? I never operated a tracked blower.
Is that the reason your building the dolly for it or do you just want to gt it up off the floor?
How about drilling some drain holes and installing a drip pan to catch the water after it melts down?
Sort of like a refrigerator's defrosting drip pan? 

Love that color Blue. (thumbs up)
Needs some pin striping.  

I wonder why they don't sell them down here in the Sates?


----------



## Coby7

You can pull the axle quick pins but I don't like to bend over that low, I have a bad back. Once on the dolly you can spin with one little finger and move it just as easy so you can move it out of the way. I just thought it was a great idea and maybe cost me $50 in materials. This was not my idea, I actually saw it on this forum somewhere. I believe a guy from Newfoundland had his Honda on one.


----------



## Big Ed

OK, thanks I never got into track operation on a blower.
Then I guess most tracked blowers have that option?

Drip pan? 
I think that is a good ideal, instead of melting all over your garage or shed.

Still....Love that Blue.
It looks so nice, I wouldn't want to use it.


----------



## Coby7

Okay, since you like that blue so much....lol



Dolly is now Yamaha blue... This is the last colour change I promise.


----------



## Grunt

Very nice work Coby. A little pain now will help eliminate it in the future with that beautiful dolly. The new paint makes it look like optional equipment from Yamaha.


----------



## Coby7

Last dolly pictures.


----------



## Shredsled

That is one stout little beast! I'd expect nothing less from the triple tuning forks though! Would look good with some throwback checkerflag along the side. 

I'd love to try one of these out in person.
I too am curious about getting one of these across the border since I only live an hour away. Would be interesting to see... or not when asked to pay duty, haha.



So is that like a replaceable delrin type pad on the rear skid there? 

Oh, and I saw you post up about that teflon liner in another thread. Now has me wondering if I can find something like that thin enough, (or even adapt from a Yamaha if I could source one) to form to shape for my Honda chute?? Mine is missing paint and I'd imagine a repaint would only last for another storm or two before just repeating the process.


----------



## Coby7

Well they're announcing a possible first snowstorm tomorrow night, still debating on snow or rain but could see up to a foot of snow. Might be the heavy stuff though so we'll see, I might put up a video of its performance in that slushy stuff.

And yes those shoes are replaceble skids.


----------



## Coby7

Had the Yammy out for the first time this morning in this heavy wet snow, it threw like a champ. Still need to get familliar with the machine with all the changes they made to it. I still reach for the chute handle and it's not there anymore, LED light is nice but one inherant problem with LEDs is that they don't produce enough heat to melt the snow off of the lens so you end up having to wipe it clean once in a while. I like everything else about it. Except maybe they could put in a notch to stop you from pushing throttle into choke, there's a little resistance there but when you have heavy gloves you can't feel it


----------



## Grunt

Shredsled said:


> Oh, and I saw you post up about that teflon liner in another thread. Now has me wondering if I can find something like that thin enough, (or even adapt from a Yamaha if I could source one) to form to shape for my Honda chute?? Mine is missing paint and I'd imagine a repaint would only last for another storm or two before just repeating the process.


I have seen other people line their chutes and buckets with magic carpet snow slides cut to fit. Not sure how you would mount it though??


----------



## m1234

Coby7 said:


> Had the Yammy out for the first time this morning in this heavy wet snow, it threw like a champ. Still need to get familliar with the machine with all the changes they made to it. I still reach for the chute handle and it's not there anymore, LED light is nice but one inherant problem with LEDs is that they don't produce enough heat to melt the snow off of the lens so you end up having to wipe it clean once in a while. I like everything else about it. Except maybe they could put in a notch to stop you from pushing throttle into choke, there's a little resistance there but when you have heavy gloves you can't feel it


Do you have it set up to clean down to the pavement? If so, how did it do? Does the serrated scraper perform any differently?


----------



## Coby7

Didn't notice it being different, I thought it would leave lines but it didn't. Took it out a few times today to clean where the cars were. It cleans right down to pavement and no need for scrapper after, at least not with this heavy stuff. Love the hydrostatic drive and not having to worry about the chute crank scratching cars. Now for the don't like, the fuel tank is smaller than my old Yamaha and so is the filler hole, you absolutely need a funnel, one extra step I could have done without.

But overall very satisfied, I even let my neighbour try it, lol, he said it was the worst experience he ever had because he's going to have to get one or be frustrated behind his until he does.


----------



## Rockproof

Love the battle ax head on the auger gearbox...too cool


----------



## Coby7

I had never noticed that, my old one didn't have one.


----------



## Coby7

Here is my neighbours quoted email, I hope he doesn't mind. He owns I believe an HS928.

"Yamaha looks good and your machine seem to throw snow a country mile. Are you happy with it?


Earl"


----------



## Coby7

What do you think about this idea for a front runner? M8 stainless steel bolt, washer and flange nut. 78mm in-line roller blade wheel for cement and pavement.


----------



## Coby7

Mechanically mounted second LED light... Now I have to make a harness to connect to ignition voltage. Got some weather proof connectors of ebay. Making progress.


----------



## Coby7

Decided to finish wiring my LED light today, it was a bit difficult because all wires are in armour then the armour is taped up. So here goes with a few pictures.Fabrication of the harness that will be attatched to the machine was quick to build.

Strip wires.



Crimp and solder female pins to wires


Insert in the weather tight connector capsule.


Wire the ground wire to ground on engine block, while everything was apart I decided to permantly attach the battery minder cable to the battery as oppose to using the alligator clips.


Wire positive to ignition positive voltage.


I ran the new harness under the declogging scrapper tool.


Front view.


Lights illumination. This will fill the shadow produced by the chute.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Wow, that is an awsome job you did there Coby.


----------



## AE101

Beautiful machine. Where abouts did you buy it? I'm in Saint John and they have one sitting at the local Yamy store. It was very tempting.


----------



## Coby7

Atlantic Motoplex in Dieppe. Final price with taxes $2948.74. About $100 a year for the next trouble free 30 years. lol

I think I'm done modding for now, although I would like to add security fashing amber lights on the sides for when I venture close to the road. I live in a windy area and we often get blowing snow. Eventhough this machine is bright blue and very visible I really don't want to become road kill.


----------



## leonz

It would be less expensive for you to 
have one shipped to you due to NAFTA.

I am unsure if they have any snow blowers 
at the Yamaha dealers in Ontario, but they 
have them for sale in both British Columbia and Labrador.


----------



## Coby7

Just have to enter your postal code on the Yamaha.ca sight and they will direct you to the closest dealer.


----------



## Grunt

Very nice and as always, professional installation on the new LED's.


----------



## Coby7

Thank You! I can be a bit of a perfectionist at times. It has good sides and bad. My employees hated it and my customers loved it. I know I said I was done modding but if I can find an aesthetically pleasing spot for a light switch without butchering, I might add one to shut the lights off during the day when they serve no purpose. Even designed the sticker for it already.



I will have to stretch it a bit and make it darker but something to pass time.


----------



## Coby7

Final design


----------



## steve

Hello Coby. Congrats on your new replacement. (I too had an old YS624 20+ years ago, 2 actually..first a 3 speed, then a year later a 4 speed...long story.) Now to this day my friend has my first one and my nephew has the 2nd one. Both going strong and in beautiful condition although my friend has done his first replacement traction wheel. Other than that, just annual lubes and occasional adjustments/fastener torquing and oil changes..(2 changes per year if a snowy one).

Thank you for these pics of your new blower. I have been using them to try to figure how to do the set up on mine as I bought it crated. I opted for that rather than trailer in the salt and spray down the highway. The unlucky part was that I didn't get to ask the tech who usually puts them together, some tips. Thanks to your pics I think I can see how the deflector cable attaches and secures. I think yours was delivered ready to go right? So you might not be able to help with some of my other questions. I am quite curious about the oil that is already in the unit. It seems to be full, or near full. But they gave me a litre of 5 W 30 Yamalube for it. They also said I would have to add my own acid from the drip contraption to the battery, but I found none, so put a meter on the battery and found it to be 12.58 volts. I guess they now ship them filled with acid in the sealed battery? I have it on charge now while it is still in crate. And my other questions are again probably something only another owner who uncrated their own machine might be able to help with. I wondered if all the cables and controls (except for the deflector chute of course) were already in the correct adjustment from the factory. If a Yammy tech happens to weigh in here, I would also ask him the position of the chute for initial installation as I'm sure it does matter in relation to where the cogs fit in.
And last thing I think you can help with for sure. My reservoir for the HST drive oil level is at the LOW mark. Was yours too when cold on level ground? My guess is it goes up as it warms but wondered if it is supposed to be at the low or high mark when cold.


----------



## Coby7

Like you figured, mine arrive assembled and serviced with scrapper blade set for pavement. Reservoir is at low mark when cold and levelled. It climbs to about one cm above the full mark when hot. The rest I can't help you with since I started it and it was already calibrated. You are suppose to keep the oil it came with in for breaking in periode. Manual says how many hours of use.


----------



## Big Ed

Coby....have you used that bad boy yet?

I can see you now, when you pick up your first scratch on it. 

Right KaRLiToS?


----------



## Coby7

Used it, scratched it, no big deal to me... Eventhough my driways are paved City plows always throw gravel from the shoulder into my driveway, so rocks are going to go through and are going to scratch.


----------



## Big Ed

I meant the outside.

That is a shame, I hope that is grass I see on the one blade and not slivers of metal. And RUST already!

It would be nice somehow to screen the snow before it enters the bucket.

How far do the rocks shoot out?


----------



## Coby7

As far as the snow, neighbours look out. The impeller housing isn't made of stainless steel so it's going to rust. Had my other for 30 years with same rust stains, never hurt it any.


----------



## steve

Good to know about the oil reservoir, thanks.

Well, I took my time and did a startup and used it to move itself off the trailer. Sure is quiet. Sounds quite tight. Quite a few vibes in handlebars at idle but smooths out nicely at in the higher range where you would be blowing at. There were a few cables I had to attach and figure out the adjustment. Was discouraged at first cuz I knew I couldn't pick their brain till Mon morning. I see they didn't give me any spare sheer pins. Did yours come with any? So I had to attach and adjust the throttle cable and the tranny shift cable. And the chute deflector of course. As for my chute position, I just centered it straight forward and counted the teeth. Showed 11 on each side of the gear on motor so figured I was good to go. Found out I was. I am going to look for a washer the right size. There wasn't one in the parts bag for the deflector cable connection, just a cotter pin. It should probably have a washer there. 

I like how they have designed the rear runners with the hyfax replaceable pucks. They look fairly impressive to me..a good design but goodness knows how much they charge for the pucks. It doesn't look like my scraper edge reverses. It's jagged side down till she's toast. But that might be a long time as it appears to be made out of some seriously good steel. I was even wondering if it was boron or something else as exotic. 

Sorta funny thing happened before I moved it off the trailer. Barely funny tho until I realized my mistake. I slipped it into reverse and gently tried the lever cuz I wasn't positive of my adjustment altho was fairly confident. Nothing..altho I could hear something working and what sounded like the hydro kicking in. So I walked around it a few times pondering and wondering if maybe I got a dud..Then it hit me! Had to reposition the pins on the axles. Now we got motion, haha. 

Oh, one thing though and not sure if it is a good thing or not but the gear box on my bros machine (2 years older than ours) has a cast iron gear box case. Ours is aluminum. I see they are still claiming a 3 yr commercial use wty but I do wonder if that is were they took some $ content outta the machine with the $400. lower list price now.


----------



## Coby7

Didn't get spare sheer pins with my purchase but intend to bring that point up at my next visit.

Glad you got yours going, mine works great.


----------



## steve

Ya, for the first time in quite some time, I'm sorta not too worried about the next snow fall. Really mild over here to the west tho. It's 34 or so outside now so it looks like I have to prepare my gravel drive for a yet another snow base again this season. This will be the 3rd time I'll have to pack it down with car first before blowing. I did appreciate the mild temps though for uncrating this thing. 

Coby, I think your next project should be some grip heaters. I was surprised that Yammy didn't have a set available as an accessory. Actually I was even more surprised that they don't come standard given the price of these things. I have a pair of Kimpex type with high and low, that I bought for a snowmobile 20 years ago that i bought to replace a set that had gone bad when they blew the resistor block out. Ended up selling that machine before I installed them. Was thinking of installing those but not sure if the glue can be broken on the present new grips. Might try the air hose trick. Or I wonder if there are some universal ones out there now that have the heaters molded right into the grip. The ones on an Ariens I was considering looked to be attached with a single heavy duty rivet at the end outta the way. I have a 700' drive so my hands lose the battle eventually when it drops below 0ºF. It doesn't help that they're getting arthritic. 

Ya I would mention the lack of sheer pins too, but I had to drive 6 hours return just to find one. They were all sold out down here in the snow belt so I had to go north to find one. To be honest, I'd like them to mail me some. It should certainly have come with at least a spare or two. Most of the newer MTD/Husqvarna/Ariens/Cub Cadet type etc all came with lots of them..most were even mounted right on the unit along the control console.

I really like the height adjustment lever setup on these. A real improvement over my bros machine. Looks like it'll adjust easy on the fly.


----------



## Coby7

Never needed heated handles before with my other one. 

Did you get your gift pack yet? Probably won't need heated handles with those mittens.

Offer is good until december 31st


----------



## steve

They asked for my info on it so probably get it in the mail this week some time. I hope the package will fit in a normal 8" wide mail box and doesn't require a signature? If it doesn't fit, my post office is so far away it'll cost me practically the 40. value in gas to go get it. Can't even grocery shop where it is. 

Looks like they are mitts. Good! He said gloves. Mitts are warmer so I'm keener on the mitts.


----------



## Coby7

Hope they are a 3+1 mittens


----------



## Coby7

Finalized my dolly wheel installation today with all stainless steel hardware, I hate rusty bolts. Packed the bearing with white lithium grease behind the washers. Should be good to try them out tonight or tomorrow in the predicted 15-20 cm of wet snow. The dolly wheels are set about an ⅛" lower than the rear skids allowing for the rubber wheels to flex a little.


----------



## Coby7

Still no snow to try my front dolly wheels plus announcing heavy rains for the next future days.


----------



## craquer

Coby7 said:


> Still no snow to try my front dolly wheels plus announcing heavy rains for the next future days.




The Yammy looks good, your wiring job for the extra headlight looks nice 

As for weather, we were supposed to get a "snow bomb" for Christmas but it looks like all we are receiving is rain too  It never fails, I buy a new snowblower and all we get is rain...


----------



## Coby7

Got my gift package today, good quality stuff! Mitten does not have a seperate index finger, but I just realised I now have electric start and don't need to pull the cord anymore. ++


----------



## Coby7

Edited and added a link to the full service manuals at the bottom of the first post or PM me for .pdf link.


----------



## steve

Haven,t got mine yet. Still mild here too..was 46 just the other night. Killed most of ouR snow. Driveway down to gravel again

Yes, please pm me the shop manual links..good to have on hand.


----------



## Kenny kustom

Coby7 said:


> Got my gift package today, good quality stuff! Mitten does not have a seperate index finger, but I just realised I now have electric start and don't need to pull the cord anymore. ++



Did it come to your house, or dealer?? 

Not worth the three hour trip to my dealer, if it is there!


----------



## Coby7

It came to the dealer, you can probably have it shipped to your address. I picked it up when I picked up the shear bolt kit. I still can't believe a kit didn't come with the service kit.


----------



## Coby7

Just added my hour meter. Pretty straight forward wrap pickup wire around spark plug wire 5 times and stick meter where it can be seen when doing maintenance. That's it for add-ons and mods. (Until the next one)


----------



## mfrs2000

I like the factory drift cutter. What sort of dimensions on the flat bar. Toro makes a 3 piece version for some ridiculous price...


----------



## Coby7

It's ¼" X 1¼" steel flat stock protruding 8" at approximately 30°. The idea behind the bar going across is to break the snow and let it fall in front of the auger mouth.


----------



## mfrs2000

Totally understand, thanks for the quick response... Sounds like .80/ft


----------



## Coby7

mfrs2000 said:


> Sounds like .80/ft


???


----------



## db9938

Is that a spark arrester on the tailpipe, and why would one be needed in a snowy environment, if it is?

Sorry for the off-topic question, just thought it would be kind of odd to have one on a snow blower.


----------



## Kenny kustom

Which hour meter is that? 
The only ones I've found are big and black


----------



## Coby7

db9938 said:


> Is that a spark arrester on the tailpipe, and why would one be needed in a snowy environment, if it is?
> 
> Sorry for the off-topic question, just thought it would be kind of odd to have one on a snow blower.


According to the manual it's just a screen. And I'm sure you meant exhaust pipe.



Kenny kustom said:


> Which hour meter is that?
> The only ones I've found are big and black


Just a cheappy, might get the Tach/hour combo.

http://www.banggood.com/Digital-Hou...e-ATV-Marine-Boat-Yama-Ski-Dirt-p-921480.html

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Waterproof-T...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a38b4665f&vxp=mtr


----------



## mfrs2000

Coby7 said:


> ???


Flat bar 1/4" X 1 1/4" costs 80 cents per foot...


----------



## Coby7

Now I get it!!! $.80/foot


----------



## Kenny kustom

Funny. The second eBay ad you posted, is the exact one yamaha sells. It just doesn't say yamaha on it, and it's not $75.


----------



## Coby7

You could always put a 5¢ Yamaha sticker on it and no one would know.


----------



## Coby7

Since I don't like getting caught with my pants down I just picked up an auger shear bolt kit.
Yamaha has moved away from shear bolts that attached the augers to a shaft because these would tend to rust to the shaft and rendering the shear bolts useless and hence causing damage to the gearboxes. Shear bolts are now at hubs on either sides of the gearbox.










Auger shear bolt Kit Yamaha part # 7T0-W008A-00-00










It consist of 5 of each;
Washer #90201-06102
Flanged lock nut #95604-06200
Shear bolt # 95817-06020


----------



## Coby7

Impeller shear bolt remains that odd shape bolt same as Honda and a few others.


----------



## HillnGullyRider

I have a question...Do these Yamaha blowers still use Kubota engines?


----------



## Coby7

My old 524 it said right on the engine that it was a Yamaha built engine and the machine was 30 years old. This has no manufacturer plate that I can see. But manual says Yamaha motor for Yamaha powered products MZ250.


----------



## HillnGullyRider

Coby7 said:


> My old 524 it said right on the engine that it was a Yamaha built engine and the machine was 30 years old. This has no manufacturer plate that I can see. But manual says Yamaha motor for Yamaha powered products MZ250.


I think the power equipment engines are a Kubota design that Yamaha tweaks for each particular application...I know for certain this is the case for my Yamaha Generator.

Now, looking through Kubota's catalogs for overseas power Kubota mostly makes multi cylinder tractor engines nowaday. It seems they are going the diesel route for their single cylinder equipment engines. So Yamaha may be going a different direction (and hopefully that direction isn't China).
If you look at the old Kubota 280 it is nearly identical to the Yamaha 250.


----------



## Coby7

HillnGullyRider said:


> So Yamaha may be going a different direction (and hopefully that direction isn't China).


Sticker says assembled in China. Canada has no levy on goods from China, so Yamaha of Japan uses this to compete pricewise. It dropped the price by 13% or $400 on a YT624EJ from last years YT624E.


----------



## AE101

How much was the shear bolt kit? I went into the dealer and they gave me 2 of each 95817-06020, 90201-06102, 95604-06200, free of charge. I'm looking at the bolt though, and it does not look like a shear bolt that I'm accustom to.


----------



## Coby7

Kit was $19.95 plus tax. rediculous price but I feel better having the proper shear bolts as back-up.


----------



## Coby7

HillnGullyRider said:


> I have a question...Do these Yamaha blowers still use Kubota engines?


Eversince you posted this it was bugging me. Well I found the answer on the Yamaha site, the MZ250 and MZ300 are Yamaha designed and Yamaha built in an engine plant in Iwata, Shizuoka Japan. So no Kubota engine in a Yamaha snowblower ever. Don't know where you got that info.....


----------



## Coby7

We received about 3" of snow, barely enough to get the Yamaha out but I so desperately wanted to try my dolly wheels and the verdict is in. They work great just as planned. Didn't hook once in any crack. You can see in this picture fine white lines where the wheels apply pressure on the snow as it supports the front of the auger. I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## BCCJWC

Hey Coby7, would you happen to know what the stator output is on the YT624?


----------



## Coby7

Sorry, I tried looking it up in any of the litterature I had and I couldn't find the answer. I have 2 LED lights ob mine and it seems to supply those with no problem.


----------



## BCCJWC

Yes I've looked through the engine manual for the mz175 and even tried looking up the stator part #/info but couldn't find a amp or wattage reference. 

I'm considering buying one but I would want to add another LED and hand warmers as it's not uncommon for me to be blowing snow in -20c in the dark. 

Do you happen to know what the wattage of the factory light is by chance?


----------



## Coby7

Yes, I powered it up seperately and it showed 18Watts. The one I added was 15Watts.


----------



## BCCJWC

Coby7 said:


> Yes, I powered it up seperately and it showed 18Watts. The one I added was 15Watts.


Thanks, I would think it will be fine. How are you liking the machine so far?


----------



## Coby7

It hasn't worked really hard yet since the biggest storm was like 6 inches and no drifts. Still waiting on a good storm to put it to a real test. Engine is starting to break in and seems to be putting out more power everytime I start it. This is a joy to run after my old 524.


----------



## BCCJWC

Good to hear! Would you mind doing me a favour? Could you please measure the handle bar height both with the bucket down and with the bucket up(transport mode) for me, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Coby7

30" and 36" at the top of the tip of the handle.


----------



## AE101

That's it, I'm buying the drift cutter tomorrow!


----------



## Coby7

Drift cutter came in handy yesterday...Both my driways had more than 18"


----------



## Coby7

Just noticed and other advantage of the drift cutter bar. It protrudes about an inch in front of the auger so it is the first thing to hit if you get to close to something vertical like your house, door, tree, car or a post. In my case it was a post. lol


----------



## AE101

Coby7 said:


> Just noticed and other advantage of the drift cutter bar. It protrudes about an inch in front of the auger so it is the first thing to hit if you get to close to something vertical like your house, door, tree, car or a post. In my case it was a post. lol


Picked it up yesterday. It's a nice piece, and wasn't very expensive. Did yours come with hardware? Mine didn't, so I'm going to go grab some from crappy tire today. It looks like the bolts have to be just long enough to fit the nut on, otherwise there might be some interference from the lower bolt on the auger.


----------



## Coby7

Yes mine came with hardware, let me measure one for you.

They are black anodized M8 1.25 X 20 flange head bolt 26mm long with 20mm of tread and a 12mm flange nut.


----------



## AE101

Excellent, thank you!


----------



## Coby7

Man this machine works good, just did a cut to my storage shed in 3 passes.


----------



## Grunt

Coby7 said:


> Man this machine works good, just did a cut to my storage shed in 3 passes.


Glad to see your back Coby, haven't seen you around for awhile.


----------



## Coby7

Got harassed by a member and decided it wasn't worth my time, then changed my mind and decided he should get a life and that my input on here was above his bigotery and below my values. If people need my help I'm here for them if bigots don't like it they can suck a cucumber.


----------



## Grunt

Sorry to hear about the harassment and I'm glad to see you are strong enough in character to ignore it. If the offender was a New Englander, please consider the stress they have been under lately and move on with your life. He or she will have an attitude change once the snow MELTS.


----------



## Big Ed

Coby7 said:


> Got harassed by a member and decided it wasn't worth my time, then changed my mind and decided he should get a life and that my input on here was above his bigotery and below my values. If people need my help I'm here for them if bigots don't like it they can suck a cucumber.


Grunt, This needs a reply!
I was willing to let this get buried, but it seems he can't.

I corrected his grammar in another thread, *as he has done to many others in the past.*
I did it in a kidding way, though he called it bigotry (*you spelled that wrong too!)
*
Now, after I did it in an non offensive manner this angry man attacked me by sending me nasty, offensive, PM's.
I threw him some right back! 
I am the one who got harassed! I am only throwing it back!

Coby7 you need to get over this and instead of sitting on the cucumber, after you get off it slice it up and get rid of it, get a life!

Let it go!
Up to this point I did.


----------



## Big Ed

Grunt, the thread that started him to send me nasty PM's.
And he is stating that it was me that sent him the nasty PM's.
Yes I did after I received them from him.,

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblowerforums-lounge/39465-geez-you-guys.html


Like I said I was/and am willing to let it go, up to this point I haven't said anything to him since he said he is quitting the site.

He stuck around and I have said nothing till now.
I won't stand around and get kicked and not reply.

Now.... I am WILLING TO LET IT GO!
I hope he does the same.


----------



## Coby7




----------



## Grunt

We ALL make mistakes and sometimes we say things that are taken out of context. This is by far the most civil and helpful forum I have ever been involved with and it saddens me that two of our more respected members would feud over something so trivial as spelling,use of grammar or personal opinion. Let's focus on helping each other with the valuable and unique information we all have to better the forum and our own knowledge base. God bless and peace be with you both as life is to short to worry about another persons faults. Shake hands and come out swinging, or, shake hands and continue to provide the forum with the great advise you each have to offer. Thank you gentlemen for sharing and listening.


----------



## HillnGullyRider

Coby7 said:


> Eversince you posted this it was bugging me. Well I found the answer on the Yamaha site, the MZ250 and MZ300 are Yamaha designed and Yamaha built in an engine plant in Iwata, Shizuoka Japan. So no Kubota engine in a Yamaha snowblower ever. Don't know where you got that info.....


I'll show you pics of my Yamaha 250 generator engine made by Kubota, and you can be the judge.


----------



## Coby7

Generator maybe and maybe some models did have a Kubota built engine, I'm just saying I could not find any info stating the use of Kubota engines in a Yamaha snowblower. My YT524 had a Yamaha engine so does my YS624EJ.


----------



## Coby7

Just cut a channel for water run off to my ched. At the end snow was above my head.


----------



## Grunt

Coby7 said:


> Just cut a channel for water run off to my ched. At the end snow was above my head.


Yikes . Next winter will be here before this winters snow melts.


----------



## Coby7

I just hope it doesn't go by rain.


----------



## hori

Coby7
.
Whats this like in wet snow and hard snow banks is the 6 hp enough? I had a friend who had 6hp honda and it wasn`t enough so he had to go bigger.


----------



## Coby7

I haven't had a problem yet You just can't go in at full speed.


----------



## hori

thanks
have you ever wished you had more power this winter? do you honestly think it`s enough for the east coast heavy snow/ freezing rain winters?

have you used it much in heavier snow/ ice. I seen a you tube video that looked impressive but it was powder snow thats pretty easy to throw.


----------



## Coby7

I'm approaching 60 and I can't imagine handling a bigger machine with my bad back, if my driveway was longer than 120 feet I might think about it, but I had a 524 before this one and it always managed fine in whatever old man winter threw at it so I'm good.


----------



## baxter

Coby7 said:


> I'm approaching 60 and I can't imagine handling a bigger machine with my bad back, if my driveway was longer than 120 feet I might think about it, but I had a 524 before this one and it always managed fine in whatever old man winter threw at it so I'm good.


thanks for all the coments and pics over the past winter...i have decided to purchase one for next winter based on your information...being in pei ..our winters are very similar to yours


----------



## BCCJWC

Has anyone put heated grips on one of these fine machines yet?


----------



## YSHSfan

_*Coby7*_,
Judging by this pictures of your old Yamaha YS524 looks like you have really grounded the auger husing down (like with _shoeless Hondas_) and perhaps the augers as well but pictures do not show the augers.



















If this was the case hopefully the same thing does NOT happen to your new Yamaha YT624EJ. That would be pretty sad. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## baxter

got my new 624 today...


----------



## Fritz

Good afternoon. One of my tracks on my '88 YS624 finally snapped (too much twisting the unit over the years making "Dog paths" around the house I guess). I have searched everywhere for a replacement but understand they have been long ago discontinued by Yamaha and no one has produced a replacement. I live in the states and unfortunately am 6 hours from Montreal so if I can't fix my Yamaha or find a way to convert to a wheeled version :-( , then I will most likely purchase a new HS928TAS from Honda as they are sold in the US unlike the Yamaha. I've loved using my Yamaha for ~ 30 years and I'm hoping to be able to use it for a few more but I may not have much of a choice (although the new Honda does have "Skid Steer Style Steering" for the tracks which is a nice feature the Yamaha doesn't have until you get up to the big 32" YT1232ED, which is a little big and too expensive to justify for my 50 foot driveway). Can anyone enlighten me??? Thanks in advance!


----------



## wdb

Lack of parts availability is the main reason I parted with my 90's Yammie after one year of use. Good luck! I'd see if a Canadian dealer can help you. (I'd also mention Canns-Bilco in the US but they are just down the road from me and generally a bunch of jerks.)


----------



## 43128

i have heard the honda ones will fit


----------



## YSHSfan

43128 said:


> i have heard the honda ones will fit


I have not done the swap yet, but I may eventually do.
I have checked the sprocket pitch on the Honda HS624/HS724 and Yamaha YS624 and it is the same (60mm/12 "teeth" on both). 
I have checked the width of the tracks an it is 4-1/2" on both.
I have checked the overall height of the tracks installed on the blowers and the Honda is about 1/2" smaller than the Yamaha. If Honda tracks are installed on a Yamaha YS624, the blowers tractor will be about 1/4" lower (not that relevant in my opinion).
The issue is that the YS624 has only 19 sections on the track, while the HS624/HS724 has 20 sections, therefore the track of the Honda is 1-1/4" longer installed.
What may need to be done to make it work is to either lenghten the track adjusting slot by using a round file (or if there is not enough room, a small section may need to be welded to lenghten the plates).
I believe JnC explained about this conversion before, maybe he'll eventually chime in.

*(NOTE: HS828, HS928, HS1132 and HS1332 have 21 sections and are 60mm longer and will be much harder to make them work*)


----------



## Fritz

Thanks for the quick and helpful responses everyone! There's a chill in the air so I'll investigate your suggestions pronto!


----------



## Fritz

By the way, I noticed the last two posts were from folks in CT, as am I. Thanks again!


----------



## maxmag

I like that Teflon insert in the chute.


----------



## Coby7

Started my Yamaha today after its long summer nap. Fired right up!

Probably won't need it for an other 3 months, but you never know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenny kustom

Mine fired up first try too!! 

I need to have a look at the " tilt" actuator. 
Won't hold.


----------



## YSHSfan

Yammie leaf said:


> Hey people. I need advice as I am buying a new snowblower tomorrow. I'm down to 3 choices. Yamaha YT624,Honda 724 wheel or Ariens Platinum 30 SHO. All are expensive models and within a few dollars of each other. They are all unique in their own ways as well. My fear is this. Will the Yamaha be large enough? 6hp isn't very big. Only 17 inches high as well. I love the looks and the track idea though. The Honda looks real nice this year. Sales guys there, don't push the wheel version very well though. The Ariens is a beast. Has all options and a powerful 414cc motor with SHO. It also comes with 5 year warranty if I buy it tomorrow. My driveway is 100ft long by 15 ft wide. We get a ton of snow each year where I live so need something reliable... Hmmmm. Any feedback on these units or any other would be very much appreciated. Thx


Welcome to SBF Yammie leaf.
You should start a new thread here
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=36


----------



## Coby7

Kenny kustom said:


> Mine fired up first try too!!
> 
> I need to have a look at the " tilt" actuator.
> Won't hold.


There's a recall or good will bulletin on certain serial numbers for that problem, mine works fine so far.


----------



## Coby7

Well I finally found something I didn't like about my Yamaha snowblower after 2 years of use. 4 of the 6 bolts that holds the teflon chute liner aren't black anodized and are rusting. The 2 bottom ones aren't. Don't know if they ran out of these at the manufacturing plant and they were substituted with regular screws or a box of non-anodized screw fell in the bin but I hate rust. I ordered a box of stainless steel M6 8mm philips trust heads to replace these. I will not stand for any eyesores on my Yammy.





Out with the rusties and in with the new stainless steel M8


----------



## Coby7

Replaced my 78mm wheels today with the 80mm ones. With the snow we are getting today I should be able to try them out tonight.



Doubt they will be turning fast enough to generate enough energy to light the LEDS but it's really the clearance that counts.


----------



## Coby7

I'll have to go back to 78mm, because the 80mm leaves about a 1mm skin of snow. I liked the others better. Too bad these looked nice and were the right color. l0l


----------



## Coby7

Today I changed the 80mm wheels that support the back of the auger housing and went back to the 78mm, these serve me better.


----------



## E350

A 2mm difference in diameter. A 1mm difference in radius.

You my friend are a very detailed person.


----------



## Coby7

I suppose I could have brought down the scrapper bar and the shoes 1mm but it worked so good with the old wheels I decided not to re-invent the wheel.


----------



## Sparkland

Coby7 said:


> I suppose I could have brought down the scrapper bar and the shoes 1mm but it worked so good with the old wheels I decided not to re-invent the wheel.


 You treat your Yammy better than most people treat their cars. I have never seen a Yamaha snow blower before I saw your pictures - NICE.


----------



## Sole

Its $2699 here in Newfoundland if that's any help


----------



## raggdoll

Sole said:


> Its $2699 here in Newfoundland if that's any help


Mine here in Ontario was $2500


----------



## Sole

raggdoll said:


> Mine here in Ontario was $2500


Oh I'm sure there would be some excuse to us being on an island for the price difference ha ha. I'm pulling the trigger on one tomorrow, Atlantic Recreation here I come lol


----------



## topcatnl

Just bought a new 624 yammy yesterday at Atlantic Recreation here in Paradise, NL - to be delivered next Thursday... can't wait.


----------



## bad69cat

We need a jealousy button on here....!


----------



## Bluejoe

Who makes the engines on the Yamaha units ?


----------



## jrom

Coby7 said:


> Today I changed the 80mm wheels that support the back of the auger housing and went back to the 78mm, these serve me better.


I actually think the clear ones look better. You don't see too much light blue on your Yammy gear. opcorn:

Done a fair amount of product illustration over the years...Four Winns Boats, Crownline Boats...these kinds of details are always popping up.


----------



## Coby7

Dug out the Yammy today, put choke on and turned the key, started just like a vehicle does. Ran for five minutes then changed the oil, may not have needed it but changed it anyway, been sitting there for 8 months.


----------



## leonz

Hello Coby7,

I know the beautiful machine you own is still a baby but please check the drive belt and if you have rubber dust coming off in your palm its time to purchase a new one from your dealer. 

Have you heard of any new reports about the local PEI sasquatchs running in front of cars and stealing chickens?


----------



## leonz

Sole said:


> Oh I'm sure there would be some excuse to us being on an island for the price difference ha ha. I'm pulling the trigger on one tomorrow, Atlantic Recreation here I come lol





topcatnl said:


> Just bought a new 624 yammy yesterday at Atlantic Recreation here in Paradise, NL - to be delivered next Thursday... can't wait.



Congratulations to you both on your new purchases. 

You might want to start a small tool box for your new work horses with these items and a few tools specifically for the new snow caster and purchase only high test fuel.



1. cans of Seafoam gas treatment
a. Fluid Film in the spray can or cheap cooking spray in the large cans from Sams Club or equivalent;
The fluid film/cooking spray will help you with clearing your famous wet Atlantic Ocean generated snows as you can slick up everything that contacts snow inside the cross auger housing and the spout to let you blow the snow at least twice as far and across the road.
The fluid film/cooking spray will let the engine work with less effort as everything in the cross auger housing is coated with slick stuff and the serrated auger will cut the snow faster and in smaller pieces which will be expelled even faster with the lined impeller housing and chute. 

I have used Fluid film for years for the snow casters and It always helps with the dreaded End Of Driveway Monster that is always lurking after the plows come by and bury the driveway entrance. 
Mind you I would lend you my hero Godzilla as a seasonal snow melter for the driveways on PEI for work to keep him busy in the monster defense off season.

I know lots of folks use car wax and ski wax too so that is an option if you have time to spend on it. 

I hope to see Yamaha line the cross auger housing with slick sheet material in the near future as it would help even more.




2. spare sparks plugs
3. spark plug wrench
4. spark plug gaping tool
5. specific metric wrench /3/8" drive socket wrench with socket for oil drain plug
6. specific metric wrench for track adjustment 
7. spare V belt-put it in a black garbage bag and put a tag on it telling what is in the bag and duct tape it to the wall so it does not get lost. putting it in a black garbage bag protects it from Ozone in the air that will destroy the rubber. 

I am not trying to spend your hard earned Canadian loonies, I would rather you had everything you need so you are prepared in case of a snowstorm that will require a lot of work.


----------



## Coby7

I start it and use it.


----------



## Grunt

Coby7 said:


> I start it and use it.


Welcome back Coby. The Yammie still looks great.


----------



## Coby7

I replaced most of the screws that were rusting by stainless steel ones that had the same exact dimensions and it looks like new again except for a few rusted scratches inside the auger housing.


----------



## clamdigger

Started up the Yammy on the weekend just for preparation and oil change. Everything worked great. Now I wake up to white junk on the drive way today, guess I jinked myself!
Gotta say the Yamaha is turn key reliable, likeing it very much.


----------



## leonz

Hello Bob,

Glad to hear that the 624 is doing well and works as hard as its bigger brothers.

You will probably double the distance if you use fluid film or WD-40 on the impeller paddles, the cross auger housing and the auger flights. 


Pinch me, but I keep dreaming of seeing a Yamaha 36 inch wide chain driven single stage steel tube snow blower rotor with 4 inch deep serrated solid flighting with 13 inch rotor diameter operating at 500-550 RPM.

mg::wub:


leonz


----------



## clamdigger

Good grief! The last thing I need is having this blower throwing "farther". I'd have two neighbours either side of me pissed off. This thing already puts it out straight across the main road at EOD. No snow on the road, just straight up and over into the trees. Last winter I didn't see the highway plow coming down the road, it was a blizzard, and I blew it over his machine!!! He stopped and came over for a wee chat, no problems, I apologised profusely, he checked out the Yammy (liked it a lot), and we both got back to work  Have I mentioned how impressed with this machine I am.
Cheers.


----------



## Coby7

I know what you mean, my neighbors wait til I'm done because they'ed just have to start over. lol


----------



## 10953

Coby7 said:


> I know what you mean, my neighbors wait til I'm done because they'ed just have to start over. lol[/QUOTE
> don't you love jealous people with weak box store machines


----------



## Coby7

87 powershift said:


> Coby7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, my neighbors wait til I'm done because they'ed just have to start over. lol
> 
> 
> 
> don't you love jealous people with weak box store machines
Click to expand...

That's where the old saying goes '' You get what you pay for''. When I bought this machine I knew all the possible aggravation I was saving myself down the road.


----------



## 10953

Coby7 said:


> That's where the old saying goes '' You get what you pay for''. When I bought this machine I knew all the possible aggravation I was saving myself down the road.


OHHH YES!! 
i love it when they bitch about how far a good machine throws compared to their box store. 
same goes for when they see me mowing my lawn or plowing snow with a 1966 cub cadet 102 ,"gee that cuts better than mine, " no stink??


----------



## Coby7

Replaced 4 nuts I saw that were rusting before they seize on there. Used 10 mm stainless steel flange nuts.


----------



## Lunta

Question for Coby7, or any other experienced Yamaha owners, or indeed anyone who has an opinion 

I have offers in for both the new and old models of the YT624 (YT660 here in Europe).
Pics of the old "ED" model attached.

The quote for the older model is +100€ more than the newer model.

Old model:
+ Cast iron housing

New model:
+ LED light
+ Chute directional control with single lever
+ Liner inside chute
+ Plastic shrouding around the motor
- Aluminium housing
+/- Different design. Improved or cost-reduced (?)

But which way to go....

EDIT: Regarding the older models available, ED and EDJ, it turns out this older ED model has the "rocking" movement in three steps with the foot pedal, whereas the EDJ model is adjustable steplesslessly.


----------



## leonz

Good afternoon Lunta,

If you buy anything purchasing the newer Yamaha with the lined chute and lined impeller housing is the way to go on this
This is only because the slick sheet liner will aid in clearing and not clog nearly as much.

The older unsold Yamaha will always work well but it needs the slick liner material that has to be bolted in place or using fluid film spray or cooking spray to keep the parts contacting the snow slick to prevent clogging.

The other option would be to see if you can use the new slick liner in the older machine BUT you would be paying for more parts and you would not be able to determine if you can use the slick liner spare parts until they receive them at the dealer and who knows how long that would take and you will be without a snow clearing machine until and only if it will fit in the older snow clearer.


I would invest in the new unit Lunta,



leonz


----------



## Coby7

I would go with the newer model.


----------



## Lunta

Coby7 said:


> I would go with the newer model.


Any reasons?


----------



## Coby7

Yamaha always improves over previous models.


----------



## Coby7

Understand that Yamaha like every other manufacturer sources out some parts manufacturing like the shock for the auger height. As soon as they discovered a problem with some of these they recalled every machine with this possible bad shock . Mine did not have this problem but they replaced it anyway. I haven't had a problem with my Yamaha in 4 years but will be inspecting all the bearings next summer since when I engage the impeller I seem to hear bearing noise, it goes away real quick after actuation which makes me believe that water may have gotten in and compromised one of the bearings with rust. About the only thing I dislike about the Yamaha is their selection of unsealed bearings, because in other countries they probably don't use salt on the roads as we do here and rust isn't a problem. But here an unsealed bearing is asking for trouble. On my old 524 once I changed all the bearings for sealed bearing I never had a problem ever again in 25 years.


----------



## Lunta

Yes, I remember reading about the problem and how Yamaha solved it in a good way (I work in vehicle manufacturing myself, so understand how costly the decision is to instigate a recall).

Regarding adjusting the "rocking" for the auger height. Is it stepless adjustment on the newer YT624?


----------



## TJJ

I bought YT660EDJ few weeks ago. I also wondered which one to get (and also Honda was on my list) but decided to go with Japan build EDJ instead of newer Chinese YT660. 

In my experience manufacturers are not always improving on newer models. They may add few bells and whistles, but at the same time they look for ways to make things cheaper (and not last) and improve their profit margins. But my experiences are not related to snowblowers and maybe Yamaha really is different.

My unit has lined chute. Does YT660 really have lined impeller housing? I have looked few pictures of it and I don't see it. I have seen it on pictures of few bigger Yamaha models.

Looks like I picked the right winter to (finally) get a snowblower, already have had lots of use for it


----------



## Lunta

TJJ said:


> I bought YT660EDJ few weeks ago. I also wondered which one to get (and also Honda was on my list) but decided to go with Japan build EDJ instead of newer Chinese YT660.
> 
> In my experience manufacturers are not always improving on newer models. They may add few bells and whistles, but at the same time they look for ways to make things cheaper (and not last) and improve their profit margins. But my experiences are not related to snowblowers and maybe Yamaha really is different.
> 
> My unit has lined chute. Does YT660 really have lined impeller housing? I have looked few pictures of it and I don't see it. I have seen it on pictures of few bigger Yamaha models.
> 
> Looks like I picked the right winter to (finally) get a snowblower, already have had lots of use for it


Terve

Absolutely we have the right winter at the moment! 

Are you positive your EDJ was Japanese-built? I had heard that production moved to China even before the change from old to new model. But I could be wrong. Would be interested to hear confirmation.

You didn't buy the ex-demo 660 EDJ unit from Jani by any chance?


----------



## TJJ

Lunta said:


> Are you positive your EDJ was Japanese-built? I had heard that production moved to China even before the change from old to new model. But I could be wrong. Would be interested to hear confirmation.
> 
> You didn't buy the ex-demo 660 EDJ unit from Jani by any chance?


Yes, it's Japanese, I just looked. But looks like it's from 2011, so it's a classic model... I bought it from Jyvas-Marine, seller was Jani. Is that the same Jani?
And he probably offered a better deal for you...? Yamaha was dusty and had few surface scratches on the auger housing side panels. I think it was demoed few times, but not much, after my first run it had more usage marks. 

Of course I should have started this buying process last summer, dealer's have now a good reason to keep the prices up. In the end I got fed up thinking about different model options and their pros and cons and just got this one.


----------



## Lunta

TJJ said:


> Yes, it's Japanese, I just looked. But looks like it's from 2011, so it's a classic model... I bought it from Jyvas-Marine, seller was Jani. Is that the same Jani?


Joo, same guy.


----------



## Coby7

:wavetowel2: The only problem with this model is that it throws snow too far. lol :wavetowel2:


----------



## leonz

I wont feel so bad or worried when the local sasquatch shows up with 
a pile of snowballs when he sees the YS1028J next year if I can swing it 
-lots of dents in the metal roof haha.

Happy New Year to all.


I will be back later.


----------



## Lunta

Mine has arrived. Can't find any fault with it so far and it chewed through 45cm of snow now problem.



Coby7 said:


> :wavetowel2: The only problem with this model is that it throws snow too far. lol :wavetowel2:


How many metres/yards do you think you are throwing? I'm getting about 10m absolute max.


----------



## Lunta

Mine has arrived. Can't find any fault with it so far and it chewed through 45cm of snow "snow problem".



Coby7 said:


> :wavetowel2: The only problem with this model is that it throws snow too far. lol :wavetowel2:


How many metres/yards do you think you are throwing? I'm getting about 10m absolute max.


----------



## Lunta

Coby7 said:


> Auger shear bolt Kit Yamaha part # 7T0-W008A-00-00


They gave me a shear bolt kit, but the number is 7RW-W008A-00

Maybe the kit number has been updated, or maybe they are wrong parts, no idea.


----------



## Coby7

Do you have a 624 or a 660? The number I gave was 4 years ago, it very possibly changed since.


----------



## Lunta

coby7 said:


> do you have a 624 or a 660?


660


----------



## leonz

Hello Lunta,

I am happy that you picked the Yamaha 660. 
Are you using full throttle??
How wet is the snow pack?
Are your skids all the way down? 
How fast are you moving with the snow blower?
Have you been taking full cuts or half cuts?

I have to check my boiler I will be right back though.


----------



## Lunta

leonz said:


> Are you using full throttle?? - Yes
> How wet is the snow pack? - Temps were -2°C
> Are your skids all the way down? - Not sure, will need to check. But they seem to be in the right position for my undulating surfaces.
> How fast are you moving with the snow blower? - Creeping/shuffling forward, very slow when 45cm deep.
> Have you been taking full cuts or half cuts? - About 80%


Hope your boiler is ok!


----------



## leonz

Hello Lunta,

Everything is OK on my end other than dealing with wet coal in the hopper but I slowed the stoker down one thread and the fire is heating the coal in the hopper and the slow heat rising from the stoker firebed is helping to warm up the rice coal and dry it out before it drops to the firebed. 

One good thing is the coal dust is being washed away and burning up quickly much like a pulverized coal boiler burns hammer milled bituminous coal here in the states. 

I neglected to put a tarp on the coal in the dump trailer when I brought the last load home and it snowed and then froze on me and I have been breaking it up with an ice chipper and a shovel and then shoveling it in my old coal bags-I have over 400 of them to use so they will not go to waste as I also use them for my dead coal ashes.

Don't stay up too late my friend.


leon


----------



## Coby7

Lunta said:


> Mine has arrived. Can't find any fault with it so far and it chewed through 45cm of snow "snow problem".
> 
> 
> 
> How many metres/yards do you think you are throwing? I'm getting about 10m absolute max.


Wait until the engine breaks in after about 10 hours of running. Each time you take it out you'll notice it get stronger and stronger.


----------



## TJJ

Coby7 said:


> Wait until the engine breaks in after about 10 hours of running. Each time you take it out you'll notice it get stronger and stronger.


Yes, I have also noticed that. But it won't make rpm's higher (i.e. add torque) under light/medium load, so not much is changing on those. 

I have noticed that temperature and how much/how little snow you are feeding has an big effect on throwing distance. But I still think 15 meters (as the specs say) is a little optimistic value for the actual spot where most of the snow lands.


----------



## Lucbuj

Hi to everyone,

I have this YT624, very please with it, but I wanted to buy some spare parts (like suspension wire cable, auger pulley). Is someone know an online dealer? Tried searching with no results... I believe that Yamaha keep them jealously...!

And how can I see your photos with photobucket???

thanks


----------



## leonz

Helllo Lucbuj,

They do no sales on line you have to go to an authorized Yamaha Power Equipment dealer in Canada if you live in Canada or the United States. They have dealers in Europe as well. The European Yamahas with the flush mounted white strobe lights are something that they should offer for all the countries they sell them in.

There is a member on the forum here "Yamaha Genuine parts" and on the Yamaha Snow Blower Forum(its free to join their forum too) that is a Yamaha dealer and he can help you as they export snow blower parts.


----------



## Coby7

Had my first possible problem on my Yamaha. After sitting all summer I started it this week and when I engaged the auger I could here one of the bearings screaming for grease. Took the auger apart and replaced all 3 bearings as preventative maintenance. I put in SKF double sealed bearings 6203. These should last longer in the salt saturated EOD. Had done the same to my first Yamaha, no salt in Japan I guess.


----------



## Lunta

@Coby7 Approx. how many hours have you run her so far?


----------



## Coby7

Maybe 80, we almost had no snow last year!

40-30-10


----------



## JamesReady

Hey Coby, that Service Manual you have a link to on the 1st page....It is a great resource if I need to see how to do something; however, I don't know if I can print a page or 2.. Is that possible??

Any chance of getting that manual in a PDF format and printing it...?? Do you know if that's available anywhere?


I just got one also.....looks identical to yours.!

Thanx..

James


----------



## Coby7

I thought it was all pdf. All pdf files are printable.


----------



## JamesReady

I just do not know how to print from Photobucket..... I see no way on doing that..

Thanx anyway…

James


----------



## Coby7

You can't do it from photobucket. Try this link...


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0wfuc097agc2ngi/AAAWIZQL-3DWGSfxJzbKwHyoa?dl=0


----------



## Lunta

Changing the worm gear oil used to be in the "consumer service schedule" for the previous model, but for this model it is recommended as "dealer service because it requires special skills and tools". I think I know why.


The filling hole is in the front side of the worm gear housing and it is VERY small. The filling level is a horizontal line, level with the filling hole. 



It requires 50ml of oil (or 0,63 of a US qt, or 0,53 of an Imperial qt. I guess this means something to those who use these measurements). 



The tricky bit is getting the oil in to the hole, without it bubbling out again.


Recommendation for those trying to do this: Use a very narrow piece of plastic pipe, attached to a syringe (credit to TJJ for the syringe). In this way you can dose an exact amount deep within the housing. Slap on the nuts and washers, torque up to 16Nm and you are done.


----------



## Coby7

Had my first real problem this morning with my 4 year old Yammy! Hit a big chunk of ice in the EOD on the first run. It snapped the original auger belt. Luckily for me the Yamaha dealer had one LB36. Not given $70. A couple hours later back in business. I should have changed it when I did the auger bearing change but really thought it didn't look that bad.


----------



## Money_man

We've gotten one little storm and the rain right after washed it away. Didnt even get to use my JD


----------



## Lunta

Coby7 said:


> when I did the auger bearing change



Did the bearing fail? What was the reason for changing it?


----------



## Coby7

Lunta said:


> Did the bearing fail? What was the reason for changing it?


Did the same on my old 524, also did the 4 axle bearings on that one.

The only flaw with the Yamaha snowblower design is the choice of bearings exposed to EOD salted slush. They are poorly sealed and salt gets in. Salt and steel don't mix very!!! They were starting to sound dry, rather than wait for them to fail and seize up on me I decided to do some preventative maintenance and change them all, glad I did because all 3 were rough.


----------



## Lunta

OK thanks. We don't have any salt in the area I blow, so hopefully not a problem for us.


----------



## bigredmf

Any chance someone who owns a Yamaha would download a decibel app and post the dB level at idle and wide open?

I see Yamaha published ratings on the new 10 hp but I am unclear of the rpm parameters

My 1978 Ariens exceeds 100db and my next door neighbor was complaining last week.

Compared it to a HS928 90db and a HSS1332 95db but am intrigued by the Yamaha 51db on the new 10hp. 

I have it running strong but believe I damaged my hearing adjusting the jets.

Thank you

Red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leonz

According to Yamaha from the engine manual the MZ300 creates 79.4 decibels at 7 meters with the muffler. In this case you would want to wear hearing protection anyway. 
=============================================================

Is there any reason you cannot purchase disposable earplugs locally at a Stihl dealer?

Use some hydrogen peroxide for your ears by lying on your side and filling the ear until it dribbles out and just lay there for about ten minutes on each side to let it work. It will relieve a lot of discomfort in both ears. 


If you want to keep your mule-

One of the members posted a link and parts sheet for a muffler modification with a 
exhaust flange adapter straight pipe to a long tube muffler and uses a vertical exhaust rain cap to keep snow out of it. 

The long cigar glass packed mufflers are good but you still need to wear hearing protection of some kind. 


We have talked about using catalytic converters to clean the exhaust on these engines and there are several threads and links to the manufacturer of the one brand we have discussed on the forum in detail .


----------



## leonz

If you go to the THM motorsports home page they have a small cigar shape muffler for $37.00+ clamps and muffler pipe extension and you can purchase the adapters to fit the two inch inlet and buy a 2 inch rain cap for the exhaust after you clamp a section of muffler pipe on it with the rain cap on it. 

you could always keep the muffler to mount it on another snow mule by just using an exhaust flange adapter for that specific engine and the related pipe fittings to adapt to a two inch muffler.


----------



## bigredmf

Would prefer to buy a new quieter unit

The ten horse is listed a 51dB probably due to the enclosure

If you have a Yamaha please consider posting dB levels

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coby7

Okay did a few test nothing scientific and all done standing behind the snowblower as if I was using it, not at 7 meters. ( I could do a 7 meter test if this is important to someone but seemed irrelevant to me ) Auger not turning!

This is outside before I start my Yammy










Started the Yammy full throttle










Idle...










Inside my garage with no Yamaha running with my garage door closing










Is this what you wanted to see?


----------



## bigredmf

Yes

Exactly what I was lookin for
Would be nice to see other models but I’ve takin your thread off course enough already 

Thank you

Red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coby7

You just added to my thread, don't worry about it . Info is info...


----------



## idahoblower

Coby7 said:


> You just added to my thread, don't worry about it . Info is info...



Speaking of;
Coby, I have a 1998 YS624 in pretty great shape
What do I need to put a LED on it?
thx


----------



## Coby7

You would first need to check if the voltage from the magnito is AC or DC. More than likely AC... Then you'd want to check this thread.

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


----------



## Rick70

Hi Coby,

I finally give a shot for a YT624 and I don’t miss my Ariens deluxe 28 at all : already throws farther than the ariens and the break in period is not even finished. This little mx175 engine is fantastic !! Can you please tell me if i should shut off the carb valve everytime during the winter season or I can leave it open? I park it in my garage heated at +5 C...

Thanks!


----------



## leonz

Hello Rick70,

Not wanting to steal Coby7's thunder but shutting off the fuel and running it until it is gone is always a good idea even when using fuel treatments.

I am glad that the Yamaha is working well and it has barely put up a sweat for you. 

Having a spare auger belt is always a good idea. Just be sure to put it in a big zip lock bag with the cardboard tube it came in and then put it in a tool box drawer to keep it out of the sunlight to prevent ozone damage to the V belt. you can always put it in a sealed black garbage bag and tape the bag to the wall of the garage too.


Happy holidays.


----------



## blackis

Is there parts list/cataloque somewhere for YT624? I have old Ys624, with broken impeller. Read somewhere that the YT624 impeller is the same as the old YS624, but of course part number is different.

Have searched via google. YS624 parts list is available from many sources, but YT624, can't find it


----------



## Coby7

Replaced the 7 rusting philips trust head M6 screws that hold the covers with M6 Knurled stainless steel thumb screws at about 2 bucks a piece. I don't always carry a philips screw driver with me but my fingers follow me everywhere I go.



















*67558*


----------



## Lunta

@Coby7 - do you have a link to the types you used?


----------



## Coby7

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Select-Size...var=651475351659&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Coby7

Almost time to put the Yammy away but old man winter hasn't said it's last word yet. This summer I will be touching up paint on it mostly at the welds. Adjusting or replacing the chute cable .


----------



## nwcove

Saw all the cars covered in white this morning from the hotel room on main st in moncton......kinda depressing!


----------



## Coby7

So far so good! Yammy is ready and waiting. Hopefully we won't get snow until January. I'm glad this isn't a Yamaha stand alone forum, it would be pretty dull. Almost like the Maytag commercials, except a Yamaha repairman. Last year we already had a foot down.













*72360*


----------



## Lunta

Similar situation here Coby7. She is all lubed up and ready to go. :surprise:

We've a dusting of snow but nothing that requires the Blue Beast to be awoken from his lair.


----------



## Coby7

I went back to the first page of my thread and realized that photobucket really screwed up the pictures, I will try and find these and replace the most important ones Kind of a bummer that they would do this. Inserted new links for service manuals at the bottom of post#1. If somebody would be nice enough to try the links and let me know if it works for them. Trying this from DropBox instead of Photobucket.




*72462*


----------



## Town

Coby7 said:


> I went back to the first page of my thread and realized that photobucket really screwed up the pictures, I will try and find these and replace the most important ones Kind of a bummer that they would do this. Inserted new links for service manuals at the bottom of post#1. If somebody would be nice enough to try the links and let me know if it works for them. Trying this from DropBox instead of Photobucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *72462*


The links for the snowblower service manual and the engine service manual work for me. Click on the link and see a lot of small pics, so click on first pic and the manual opens up. You can increase the font size and proceed one page at a time. You can print and go full screen. It does not appear that I can link directly to a particular page.

The 4 photobucket pics do not work.


----------



## Coby7

Manuals are JPEG unfortunately and not PDF. I printed them, easier to search through I find. I couldn't find some of the original pictures. I may have to take new ones.





























*72506*


----------



## Lunta

Can someone with the new model YT624/YT660 help me.

The bolt holding the cable loop (part 23) has "gone", leaving the cable loop loose on the cable.

A replacement bolt is easy to find, but what exactly is that part 18? What does it do?


----------



## penna stogey

Cool color....


----------



## Grunt

Lunta said:


> A replacement bolt is easy to find, but what exactly is that part 18? What does it do?



#18 appears to be the clamps that hold the chute to the auger housing allowing it to rotate. There are four of them. Just my guess, I can't afford a Yamaha.


----------



## Coby7

Yup!


----------



## Lunta

I love you all!


----------



## Lunta

So after an hour with the metal detector, I found the lost bracket and bolt. I checked the other 3 bolts and one wasn't at the correct torque. 



These bolts have been checked earlier, so it's a healthy reminder:


1. Check all critical bolts often.
2. Consider buying a metal detector, because finding a missing part in your snowy yard can be much quicker than sourcing a new one.


----------



## Coby7

Which detector did you get. I was looking on aliexpress and there are so many to choose from and all price ranges.


----------



## Lunta

Coby7 said:


> Which detector did you get. I was looking on aliexpress and there are so many to choose from and all price ranges.


*Garrett Ace 250*

Have had it a couple of years and have been happy. I think it was the handle length that sold it to me (I am tall). There are lots of cheaper options available, if you don't need the longer handle.

Managed to clear the lawn/yard of nails, left over from the previous owners. Found an old horseshoe in the forest and generally had fun.


*
*


----------



## Coby7

Lunta said:


> *Garrett Ace 250**
> *


I did look at the Garrett AS924. Don't need a long handle, I'm 5 foot fuckall. lol


----------



## all3939

Coby7 said:


> I did look at the Garett AS924. Don't need a long handle, I'm 5 foot fuckall. lol


??????


----------



## RC20

Magnetic type broom sweep works pretty good. 

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Hillman-Magnetic-Power-Pick/3363970

Granted I had my fun with the detectors looking for survey monuments and corner .


Never had anything come loose from the Yamaha though.


----------



## ShedLife

Hi there,

I just bought one of these Yamaha 624s today. I live in Halifax, NS and found a deal on a leftover out of town. It replaces my trusty Canadian made Mastercraft 10hp 30" cut from the early/mid 80's that's gotten a little tired. When we get snow it tends to be heavy gross wet garbage snow and she was starting to lose the power to get through it, even with the paddle mod. I was also looking for something a little smaller to make storage easier.

Anyway, when I was talking to the dealer they were bragging up the Japanese brand over the Chinese big box ones, but when I got home I noticed there's a "made in China" sticker on my new Yamaha!

I also realized there were no spare shear pins included so did a run to the local Yamaha dealer to pick up a pin kit ($8 for the whole kit!). They had two on the floor. One had a Made in Japan sticker, and the other "made in China".

What gives? Anyone know why some of these are manufactured in China and some in Japan. They looked exactly the same build quality from my quick once over.

I asked the staff if they knew anything about it but it was news to them as well.









Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## RC20

Agreed that is a shock - have to assume Yamaha is moving production. 

I have worked with Chinese sourced stuff. If the mfg of record is a joint venture, owns the operation has their specifications for it, it can be good stuff.
If not, Katy bar the door.


----------



## Newf1986

Mine is a 2019 model and made in China. It seems to be a good machine. The shock went out on it, but that seems to be an issue Yamaha has been having with the factory shocks for quite some time now. The dealer covered it under warranty and has told me they never get one back for a second shock replacement., Mine will throw wet snow 50 feet and cut through solid frozen to ice snow and throw that 40 feet. I have no complaints.


----------



## Coby7

ShedLife said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just bought one of these Yamaha 624s today. I live in Halifax, NS and found a deal on a leftover out of town. It replaces my trusty Canadian made Mastercraft 10hp 30" cut from the early/mid 80's that's gotten a little tired. When we get snow it tends to be heavy gross wet garbage snow and she was starting to lose the power to get through it, even with the paddle mod. I was also looking for something a little smaller to make storage easier.
> 
> Anyway, when I was talking to the dealer they were bragging up the Japanese brand over the Chinese big box ones, but when I got home I noticed there's a "made in China" sticker on my new Yamaha!
> 
> I also realized there were no spare shear pins included so did a run to the local Yamaha dealer to pick up a pin kit ($8 for the whole kit!). They had two on the floor. One had a Made in Japan sticker, and the other "made in China".
> 
> What gives? Anyone know why some of these are manufactured in China and some in Japan. They looked exactly the same build quality from my quick once over.
> 
> I asked the staff if they knew anything about it but it was news to them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


Only difference I've seen so far is paint quality. Japanese machine have better paint or primer.


----------



## ShedLife

Coby7 said:


> Only difference I've seen so far is paint quality. Japanese machine have better paint or primer.


Cool. Thanks for the info. Good timing buying this thing as we just dumped on. Holy **** this thing blows snow well. It does not even compare to my old machine.

The drive lever and auger lever are also opposite of my old machine which created some comedy out there.

One thing I don't like is that the augers stick out further than the auger housing so it is really easy to hit a curb etc with the augers. 

Another is that I notice it shoots a little snow out to the side from the left auger which means I leave a little trail of leftover snow each pass.

The biggest issue that I'd love some help with is that the auger housing doesn't seem level. I have the skids set to the same height but the scraper is higher on the right of the machine than the left. I can go to the bars and pull up on the left handle and it will level out. It's visually noticable but I didn't pick up on it at the dealer. Is there an adjustment at the tracks or can I loosen the auger housing bolts to try and level it out? 

Thanks!

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick70

Hi,

I have the same issue with my 2018 624 : housing is not level about 3/8 in... So i had to adjust one skid lower. I will show it to the dealer next summer when i will sent it for maintenance because i skipped last summer maintenance and did the oil change myself...

Cheers!


----------



## topsailstar

New to this forum. Some wonderful information. I recently bought a YT624EJ and it has a made in Japan sticker on it. It is a 2020 model according to the dealer.


----------



## topsailstar

Thanks to Coby7 for shipping me those awesome rollerblade wheels!


----------



## Dag Johnsen

*nice!*



topsailstar said:


> Thanks to Coby7 for shipping me those awesome rollerblade wheels!



Looking great!!


----------



## BCCJWC

Does anyone have any info (part numbers or thread pitch & size) so I could order a fumoto or ezdrain valve?


----------



## Lunta

BCCJWC said:


> Does anyone have any info (part numbers or thread pitch & size) so I could order a fumoto or ezdrain valve?


This may help: Engine oil drain bolt size?


----------



## Coby7

Just had my first actual problem with my Yammy this morning. The chute wouldn't swivel. The worm gear shaft was completely seized tight. I knew the motor was good because the lights would dim when I flipped the lever. This is something I forgot to exercise whenever I start the engine once a month. I will from now on. So I pulled the mechanism out,










Took it apart, all the grease had turned into some kind of crystal, it felt like sand. Cleaned all the parts as best I could but I had no access to the worm gear which was the part that seized.










Crown gear was good and showed very little wear










Soaked the worm gear in alcohol for fifteen minutes while trying once in a while to turn it. I found a 10mm worked great on the end of the shaft. Finally it broke loose, so I kept spraying alcohol in there until it was coming out clean and blew it dry.










Filled it with fluid film and teflon gear lube.










We are back in business. Took about 2 hours altogether.


----------



## DaveK

What is all if this on top?


----------



## Nickdatech

DaveK said:


> What is all if this on top?


Yeah i was wondering the exact same thing.


----------



## Coby7

It's a factory foam to try and keep the EOD salty slush away from the gear, but it didn't work for me.


----------



## Lunta

Looks pretty, erm..., "rubbish" as a "cover" in outdoor equipment that likely gets covered in salty snow.


----------



## Coby7

Mine is slightly deformed lol


----------



## Lunta

Coby7 said:


> Mine is slightly deformed lol


Really? 
How is your foam cover?


----------



## Coby7

Today my chute quit working again, i Immediately figured the motor had seized up again but no it was the switch under the dashboard. Took it apart to find a broken hard plastic piston. New switch is 2 weeks away so I figured I'd try to repair the old one to make it till then so I kinda Mcguivered it.It works but you can really tell it almost doesn't want to. Worked long enough to clear the snow that fell today and may last the next storm but I need a new switch.

Here's a picture of what broke. There are 2 of these one for each set of rockers. Inside there's a spring that pushes the rocker to one side or the other.










I couldn't glue, it would just break again so looked around to see what may work and I found the tip of a sharpie about the right size, so I sacrificed a perfectly good sharpie and made me a replacement piston..










Not exact but does the job till I get a new one. Here you can see the 2 rockers.










Never did like the joystick and how it worked on my Yamaha, Although I did order a new one I may look at a different way to rotate the chute, Like a simple rocker switch on the console.
May add it in parallel, that way I'll have a choice of use and a back-up if one fails again.


----------



## Coby7

Received the new expensive switch from Yamaha today, I will install it soon. No rush my McGyvvered switch still works good.


----------



## pie3.1415926597

Today I installed the new Chute switch. Took about 10 minutes.
Remove 4 philip screws to lift console.
Undo two 8mm screws, disconnect and remove switch assembly.
Swap linkage and bracket onto new switch.
Then reverse to re-install.









Switch is keyed so you can't go wrong.


----------



## ShedLife

Coby7 said:


> Today my chute quit working again, i Immediately figured the motor had seized up again but no it was the switch under the dashboard. Took it apart to find a broken hard plastic piston. New switch is 2 weeks away so I figured I'd try to repair the old one to make it till then so I kinda Mcguivered it.It works but you can really tell it almost doesn't want to. Worked long enough to clear the snow that fell today and may last the next storm but I need a new switch.
> 
> Here's a picture of what broke. There are 2 of these one for each set of rockers. Inside there's a spring that pushes the rocker to one side or the other.
> 
> View attachment 187999
> 
> 
> I couldn't glue, it would just break again so looked around to see what may work and I found the tip of a sharpie about the right size, so I sacrificed a perfectly good sharpie and made me a replacement piston..
> 
> View attachment 187994
> 
> 
> Not exact but does the job till I get a new one. Here you can see the 2 rockers.
> 
> View attachment 188000
> 
> 
> Never did like the joystick and how it worked on my Yamaha, Although I did order a new one I may look at a different way to rotate the chute, Like a simple rocker switch on the console.
> May add it in parallel, that way I'll have a choice of use and a back-up if one fails again.
> 
> View attachment 188021


Well my chute control just quit as well. My control lever didn’t feel right. Took it apart and it’s broken just like yours is. Not sure I have the skills to fix with a sharpie. Did you put the spring back in as well? Two years old and JUST out of warranty….


----------



## Coby7

Yes you need the spring. Sharpie tip was perfect for this. Just needed to whittle it a bit to fit


----------



## ShedLife

Coby7 said:


> Yes you need the spring. Sharpie tip was perfect for this. Just needed to whittle it a bit to fit


Perfect I’ll give it a shot. There’s none of the switches in NS, and they are back ordered. Newfoundland has a few and my sister happens to live near the Yamaha dealer so she’s gone to get me one now to mail to me. Oddly I took it apart and put back together but when I plugged it back in to test I blew the 20A fuse. 

What a poor design! Two years is ridiculous. For the price of these blowers you’d expect more.


----------



## Coby7

I agree on the bad design. I paid $113 for that switch. The guy at the counter said he had ordered 3 that same week.


----------



## ShedLife

Coby7 said:


> I agree on the bad design. I paid $113 for that switch. The guy at the counter said he had ordered 3 that same week.


They had zero in NS. 10 in St. John’s. $103 plus tax and now my sister is express posting it over so it’ll be $150 switch l. That’s $6month year round LOL. Electronics are nice but wow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShedLife

Coby7 said:


> I agree on the bad design. I paid $113 for that switch. The guy at the counter said he had ordered 3 that same week.


Well it worked for about 2 seconds, then stopped. When I tried again the fuse blew again and now my LED light doesn’t work. 

Any thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coby7

Received more M6 *X *16mm knurled stainless steel bolts this morning and made quick use.


























0.81US $ 18% OFF|2 10pcs M2 M2.5 M3 M4 m5 m6 Stainless steel step knurled thumb screw Hand Tighten Curtain Wall Glass Lock Screws|Screws| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## ShedLife

Coby7 said:


> Received more M6 *X *16mm knurled stainless steel bolts this morning and made quick use.
> 
> View attachment 191505
> 
> 
> View attachment 191504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.81US $ 18% OFF|2 10pcs M2 M2.5 M3 M4 m5 m6 Stainless steel step knurled thumb screw Hand Tighten Curtain Wall Glass Lock Screws|Screws| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aliexpress.com


Funny as I have removed that panel no less that 10 times this last year. I have extras of those and should use them for that as well. I finally have my electrical gremlin figured out and have a new aftermarket LED coming today. This one will go on a switch. My poor blower is still stripped down in the garage right now…


----------



## Coby7

Did you just force the dash pass the knob?


----------



## ShedLife

Coby7 said:


> Did you just force the dash pass the knob?


Nope pulled the knob up and off……it’s got some adhesive but stays on there well even when just pushed on. I put it back on so I don’t lose it.

I’m a little brain dead and do things like put the milk in the cupboard etc. I have to be methodical sometimes lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coby7

Gotchya!


----------



## ShedLife

Coby7 said:


> Gotchya!





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coby7

Thanks for that...


----------



## ShedLife

Coby7 said:


> Thanks for that...


No worries. Definitely makes it easier working on the connections and adjusting/lubricating the stuff around there. You only need to remove the one knob as the rest will fit through.


----------



## leonz

Did you find out what blew the fuse after installing the new switch??

I would worry more about the whether the polarity is reversing on the chute rotation motor when energized as it requires a different WIERD switch before you put in a pair of switches.

Amazon USA has 3 rocker switches the first on is:

Momentary Motor Polarity Reverse Reversing switch DPDT DC 12 volt or 24 volt 20 ampere. MCS Electronics.

The second one is a Marine Grade 4 pin On-Off-On/Open-Close/In-Out Momentary Rocker Switch with Blue LED Light and etched arrow symbols DC 12 volt 20 ampere/ DC 24 volt 10 Ampere. US Solid Store. 

The third one is from Industec; 12 volt 20 ampere DC motor polarity reversing rocker three position DPDT Momentary Automatic Reset Switch (on)-off-(on) 6 pin DPDT Double Pole Double Throw.


I bet the polarity gremlins are what blew the fuse on you.

It would only cost you a phone call to ask the dealer if the motors on that Beautiful Blue Snow Mule are polarity reversing motors.

My only other thought is the motor has a short in it.


----------



## ShedLife

leonz said:


> Did you find out what blew the fuse after installing the new switch??
> 
> I would worry more about the whether the polarity is reversing on the chute rotation motor when energized as it requires a different WIERD switch before you put in a pair of switches.
> 
> Amazon USA has 3 rocker switches the first on is:
> 
> Momentary Motor Polarity Reverse Reversing switch DPDT DC 12 volt or 24 volt 20 ampere. MCS Electronics.
> 
> The second one is a Marine Grade 4 pin On-Off-On/Open-Close/In-Out Momentary Rocker Switch with Blue LED Light and etched arrow symbols DC 12 volt 20 ampere/ DC 24 volt 10 Ampere. US Solid Store.
> 
> The third one is from Industec; 12 volt 20 ampere DC motor polarity reversing rocker three position DPDT Momentary Automatic Reset Switch (on)-off-(on) 6 pin DPDT Double Pole Double Throw.
> 
> 
> I bet the polarity gremlins are what blew the fuse on you.
> 
> It would only cost you a phone call to ask the dealer if the motors on that Beautiful Blue Snow Mule are polarity reversing motors.
> 
> My only other thought is the motor has a short in it.


Yeah, it was two issues. the negative connection on the work light plug was crimped poorly from the factor and let go, blowing the fuse…..

The chute issue was the incredibly horribly designed control switch….that was replaced


----------



## leonz

AHHHHHH, Yuck, Definitely BUTTS UGLY,

Was the switch sealed in a waterproof gasket? 

I wonder if part of it could have been corrected with the weather proof non conductive foam gel grease??


----------



## ShedLife

leonz said:


> AHHHHHH, Yuck, Definitely BUTTS UGLY,
> 
> Was the switch sealed in a waterproof gasket?
> 
> I wonder if part of it could have been corrected with the weather proof non conductive foam gel grease??


No those little nubs on the springs push those rockers left or right and in turn it makes the chute rotate. Over time the rubber nubs wear out and snap off causing the switch to malfunction. It’s a wear issue, not a water infiltration issue. Poorly designed. I think a basic rocker switch could be wired up on the dash panel but I lack the electrical know how on how to do that. For now I’ll enjoy the new $100 switch hahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coby7

ShedLife said:


> $103 plus tax and now my sister is express posting it over so it’ll be $150 switch l. That’s $6 month year round LOL. Electronics are nice but wow.


I like your math  More like $12.50/month year round.

I don't think it is a wear issue, for sure it is a poor design but in my experience I think the problem is human nature. I'll try to explain myself as best as my language barrier will let me. I found that as the grease in the chute motor gear assembly gets colder the chute turns slower, I automatically would apply more pressure on the lever unconsciously, knowing perfectly well in my mine I wasn't going to make it turn faster because this is not a joy stick it is a switch where "ON" is "ON" and there is no more. By applying more force or pressure all I ended up doing is breaking 1 of the 2 hard black plastic ( Not rubber ) pistons mounted on the springs shown. If one rocker goes one way and the other the opposite way you short the battery, hence the burnt fuse. Admittedly I'm guilty of this looking back at my stupidity but lesson learnt ( $113 lesson ) Now I'm gentle on the little joystick but I wasn't in a situation where it's -25°C, I'm freezing and brain is numb, this behaviour may come back to haunt me next winter. But next winter I may have back-up.


----------



## ShedLife

Coby7 said:


> I like your math  More like $12.50/month year round.
> 
> I don't think it is a wear issue, for sure it is a poor design but in my experience I think the problem is human nature. I'll try to explain myself as best as my language barrier will let me. I found that as the grease in the chute motor gear assembly gets colder the chute turns slower, I automatically would apply more pressure on the lever unconsciously, knowing perfectly well in my mine I wasn't going to make it turn faster because this is not a joy stick it is a switch where "ON" is "ON" and there is no more. By applying more force or pressure all I ended up doing is breaking 1 of the 2 hard black plastic ( Not rubber ) pistons mounted on the springs shown. If one rocker goes one way and the other the opposite way you short the battery, hence the burnt fuse. Admittedly I'm guilty of this looking back at my stupidity but lesson learnt ( $113 lesson ) Now I'm gentle on the little joystick but I wasn't in a situation where it's -25°C, I'm freezing and brain is numb, this behaviour may come back to haunt me next winter. But next winter I may have back-up.


Haha I got my $6 cause the switch lasted two years. I thought those nubs were harder rubber. Huh. Good explanation thought, and my situation isn’t helped because I use the chute constantly when blowing as I have a peculiar set up for where I can put my snow.


----------



## gaet

Coby7 said:


> *La nouvelle Yamaha YT624EJ
> 
> Le nouveau Yamaha YT624EJ  (nom métrique YT660E)* Le "EJ" n'apparaît nulle part sur la machine uniquement sur le site Web. Je ne sais pas ce que cela signifie.
> 
> Voici quelques photos de mon nouveau YT624 qui vient d'être livré. Je crois qu'il a de nouvelles fonctionnalités comme le linceul et de nombreux nouveaux petits changements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La console est maintenant entièrement en plastique noir épais afin que vous ne puissiez pas rayer la peinture lorsque vous déplacez les leviers. Le réservoir de carburant est également noir maintenant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Côté droit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Côté gauche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avant et Auger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrière et tringlerie.
> 
> 
> 
> Tarière en gros plan, remarquez un seul boulon transparent maintenant sur l'arbre de la turbine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bouclier en téflon à l'intérieur de la pousse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Et quelques photos supplémentaires avec différents points de focalisation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nom du modèle YT624
> Longueur totale 1468 mm ( 57,8 po )
> Hauteur totale 1108 mm (43,62 po)
> Largeur totale 621 mm (24,45 po)
> Poids 112 kg (247 lb)
> Capacité de soufflage de neige 35 T (77175 lbs )/h
> Largeur de déneigement 615 mm ( 24,21 po )
> Distance de soufflage de la neige 15 m ( 591 po ) ( 50 pi)
> Système de soufflerie à neige Souffleur à vis sans fin à deux étages
> Rotation de la goulotte 220°
> Système d'entraînement Chenille en caoutchouc sans fin
> Transmission TVH
> Vitesse avant et arrière 0-3,2 km/h (0-2 mph), 0-2,4 km/h (0-1,5 mph)
> Type de moteur Moteur à essence monocylindre refroidi par air, 4 temps OHV, incliné vers l'avant
> Cylindrée 171 cm³
> Puissance maximale 3,5 kW (4,8 PS)/3 600 tr/min*
> Type de carburant Essence ordinaire sans plomb
> Capacité du réservoir de carburant 4,5 litres (1,19 US gal, 1 imp gal)
> Système de lubrification Pompe humide (type pulvérisation forcée)
> Huile moteur recommandée Yamalube SAE 5W-30, API Service SE type ou supérieur
> Quantité d'huile moteur 0,6 litre (.63 US qt, .53 Imp qt)
> Huile de transmission (HST) recommandée Huile moteur diesel SAE 10W-30, classe CD ou supérieure
> Quantité d'huile de transmission (HST) 0,92 litre (0,97 US qt, 0,81 Imp qt)
> Méthode de démarrage Recoil ou démarreur électrique
> Bougie NGK BPR4ES
> Écart de bougie 0,7-0,8 mm (0,028-0,031 po)
> Huile de carter de vis sans fin recommandée Huile moteur SAE 10W-30
> Quantité d'huile de carter de vis sans fin 0,05 litre (.053 US qt, .044 Imp qt)
> Type de batterie YTX14-BS
> Capacité de la batterie 12 volts, 12 Ah
> Jeu de chenille 11-16 mm (0,43-0,63 in) (lorsqu'il est pressé par une force de 15 kgf (11 lbf))
> Auger Courroie trapézoïdale BANDO W800 SB-36 ou Mitsuboshi LB-36 Super gold 1000
> Courroie trapézoïdale BANDO W800 SA-29 ou Mitsuboshi LA-29 Super gold 1000
> Lampe de travail LED
> Capacité du fusible 20 ampères (fusible à lame)
> Vis de cisaillement pour tarière Kit Yamaha pièce # 7T0-W008A-00-00
> 
> * La puissance nominale du moteur indiquée dans les spécifications est la puissance nette de sortie testée sur un modèle de moteur et mesurée à 3600 tr/min.
> La puissance de sortie réelle du moteur installé dans la souffleuse à neige variera en fonction de nombreux facteurs, notamment la vitesse de fonctionnement du moteur, les conditions environnementales et d'autres variables.
> 
> *Cliquez ici pour consulter le manuel d'entretien de la souffleuse.*
> Dropbox - File Deleted
> 
> *Cliquez ici pour consulter le manuel d'entretien du moteur.*
> Dropbox - File Deleted
> [/CITATION]
> bonjour jaie fait le meme achat le 11 mars 2022 et tres satisfait de cette machine
> pour l'offre des livres entretiens moteur et mecanics soit les deux le liens ne fonctionne pas
> s cest possible j me les procurer pour utilisation au cas ou merci
> gaet


----------

